# hello



## whitwoth lover (Jun 5, 2006)

hello my names don ive been a ww2 aircraft enthusiast from a small boy and im an aircraft rec champion (retired) i know some but still have much to lern so if im allowed can i lern some more i crave the knowledge thanks don.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Don.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to the site Don... Take some time to browse through some of the older threads and read up on some of the topics we have already discussed, as well as learn about some of the more "colorful" members and Mods....

And dont forget to use the Search feature to bounce around and educate urself... U'd be surprised how much info is stored in this little ol site.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to the forums Don


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 6, 2006)

G'day Don.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

Hallo Don.Nice to read you.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 6, 2006)

welcome don


----------



## Henk (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome don.


----------



## mikamee14 (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome History Channel if there is one in Australia.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Don and welcome.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 9, 2009)

One post in almost 3 years. Dang.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## rochie (Apr 9, 2009)

hello and welcome Don


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2009)

2 year old 1 post wonders thread that was bumped by a stupid noob... 

But if they ever do read it, welcome.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 9, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> 2 year old 1 post wonders thread that was bumped by a stupid noob...
> 
> But if they ever do read it, welcome.



My thoughts exactly. Gone to the wild, blue, Don-der!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2009)

Seriously MIA!


----------

